# New Adopted Rattie (rescue from Petsmart)



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

My boyfriend and I have recently started driving around to all the local petsmarts seeing their rats, and a while ago we came across a petsmart that had a super "aggressive" female they would give us for free if we just took her. She was super skinny, in a tiny cage and had no food. 

This is her a week after we brought her home...











This is Neptune 2 months later ( the sweetest rat we own)....











So on our way home from a specialty petstore I decided to look up all the petsmart around us and we picked one to go to. Upon seeing their obese dumbos and talking to an employee for a while she told us about the 2 hairless she had in the back, which she offered to let us see. We went back there and played with the rats for a few minutes until we noticed a 20H gal tank with a super scared rat hiding in the back. The employee told us he was super agressive and bit anyone who got near him, and they sometimes didnt give him food because they were afriad of getting bit. We told her we would take him and she called her manager and we were on our way with our new project. We got home and in the process of taking him out of the box I got a nasty bite on my finger. After a week he can now be pet all over his body without trying to bite(including his face) and we are well on our way to having a great rat. However, he still needs a name. His name at he pet store was Demon, and we want to stay away from negative names. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.











And here is him trying to fit into the igloo... he has a bigger one, but unfortunatly this is always the one he chooses.... lol


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, the difference in Neptune is AMAZING!! She has pretty markings. =)

Maybe you could name him Damien? XD

I'm glad you guys save the truly unadoptable ones instead of just going in and 'rescuing' a cute rat in the feeder bin. =P Not to be cynical... but I definitely have more respect for what you & your BF are doing.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Poor Neptune looks so skinny in that first picture! But she looks fat and happy now. 

Why not name the little guy Jupiter? Keep the planet thing going? Or Zeus. Or Sameth (Sam for short), I've always liked that name.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with catsandscales - it's great to see people doing proper rescues instead of feeding the commercial pet trade! The difference in Neptune is incredible and she's absolutely beautiful.

You must seem like a hero to those rats!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish you would have reported them to Animal Control but thanks for taking him in.


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the support everyone. Neptunes a great girl, and unamed is well on his way.

And unfortunately I've had my run with petsmarts and reporting them, and it never goes well. There almost untouchable in my area. I've gotten to the point where I'd rather just smile and nod in the store and be able to take the animal in need rather than lecture on their care(which never changes anything) and be denied adoption rights.

I liked the name Damien until I thought of the movie omen and the evil child named Damien... lol.

I really like the planet theme and I'm going to look up some "crazy" planet names from other solar systems. 

I so excited. Namings always my favorite part


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww that is really cool that she turned around after some tender loving care. :3 It's nice to hear that not everyone pushes off a rattie that needs so extra help becoming a well rounded rattie. 

It makes me so happy to hear stories like this, because it reminds me of when I brought my second rat home a few years back. His name was Sensi and he hated to be touched, held or have your hands near him. After about a month and a half of everyday trust training, he finally became a loving and human attention craving rat. :3


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow. Neptune was so skinny, that's just terrible.
And the name "Demon" is so terrible. Good thing you came to their rescue!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Kudos to you! That fella is so handsome, and what a drastic change in Neptune's appearance!


----------



## reflexrg (Nov 1, 2010)

How about Pluto? The little planet in the back nobody considers a planet anymore? or do you already have a pluto?


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Blurgh. Petsmart makes me sick. My boyfriend and I would frequent ours when I lived in Corpus. I hated going in there. Tiny aqariums, overloaded with sneezing ratties. It's a wonder they survive as long as they do. Poor things... Well, I'm glad you were able to adopt and I understand about the whole "reporting" issue. Whenever I bring it up to an employee I get scoffed at! Then I get the line: "Well, are you a veterinarian?" And anything I say after "no" is automatically ignored. =/

Hmm. How about Hyperion for a name? It's a satellite of Saturn. ;D


----------

